# Big Ben pipes?



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

ANyone ever smoke these? Any good? I was looking around on line and cam across the "stone" series and find them to be really striking. The price isn't half bad either!


----------



## yellowgoat (Apr 27, 2008)

I have one A BB Club, and it ranks as one of my top smokers! Big Ben pipes are worth it IMO!


Cheers


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

I have one and like it, but I probably would not buy one again.


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

I have a Big Ben and enjoy the way it smokes. Here check it out. p

I smoke some Reiner Professional in it. 

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=149357


----------



## smokinmojo (Jan 24, 2005)

My one BB is dedicated to English blends. I would already have been lost this fall/winter without it. :tu


----------



## parris001 (Mar 29, 2008)

Here's my Big Ben. It's meerlined and I love it.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

i have one. decent smoker, and would recommend them to others.


----------



## Phlegmatic (Aug 1, 2008)

got 2 and i love both, one is my fave!


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

I've got the #310...it's my English smoker. I have no complaints, cool burn, and comfortable to hold. I'll be looking to pick up another one down the road.


----------



## Professor Mike (Jun 25, 2008)

I have a BB Festal, Unuasl color,smokes very well. I like mine. 

Mike


----------



## morefifemusicanyone (Aug 23, 2008)

tzaddi said:


> I have a Big Ben and enjoy the way it smokes. Here check it out. p
> 
> I smoke some Reiner Professional in it.
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=149357


Beautiful pipes everyone. I really like the one dub gifted you. Great grain!


----------



## Phlegmatic (Aug 1, 2008)

morefifemusicanyone said:


> Beautiful pipes everyone. I really like the one dub gifted you. Great grain!


The grain is just as good on mine!


----------



## Ricmcam (Feb 14, 2006)

I have the presidential and love it!


----------



## morefifemusicanyone (Aug 23, 2008)

Phlegmatic said:


> The grain is just as good on mine!


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

*Here's my Giant 401A.* (the one on the bottom )


----------



## Professor Mike (Jun 25, 2008)

Very nice. Super grain pattern. I like!!!!!!!!!

Mike


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

I have four and there all good smokers, great value for money, mostly made for 9mm filters, so check if it is a filter or non-filter BB pipe first.


----------



## yellowgoat (Apr 27, 2008)

I don't even use a filter for my BB, and i never get any debris or even any gurgle. 

You can use the Sav 9mm balsa with the Big Ben that work great,but I like my BB without and my savi with a filter.

Some times a pipe just smokes better with a filter some times not.


----------



## SailorJack (Mar 1, 2008)

I have a Big Ben Maestro. It probably has the best grain of any of my pipes.
Smokes fine. I think the Big Bens are under appreciated. Lets keep it between us so not to drive up their prices on eBay.


----------



## csb (Dec 2, 2008)

I have a BB 640 (or is it 604, I'm at work so it's not at hand), a nice fat bent for 9mm filter and it is my favorite smoker that is perfect for warming your hands around the fire. One of my least expensive pipes but it has the prettiest grain, broke in the easiest, survived drops with minimal damage, and simply feels great in the hand. I've been happier with this pipe than pipes cost several times as much.

Some don't like filters, but I find the ceramic filters have no effect on flavor other than to smooth out harsh edges and eliminate the need for pipe cleaners while smoking. If I haven't smoked in a while this is the pipe I ease my mouth into smoking with. 

After owning it for 6 years it is still one of my favorites though the tenon is a little lose from filter changes after every smoke.


----------

